# FMH or SMDC? Which Is Better?



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

I really need your opinions of the 2 colleges....and why??

I need to choose where to go...i can get into both but i don't know which on eto choose..


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Bkn i am worried you are still puzzled btwn these too:red:


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

said ths quite a few times before..

fmh has a better faculty ...its got experience .. has a better location for many students.
smdc has a better campus .. hospital is same for both of them standard wise....

now the choice is yours.. me personally would choose smdc over fmh ... i want a bettar campus.. easier to adjust that way.. and smdc's faculty is not bad as well.. just that fmh has the best faculty among the private colleges in lahore they say (doctors prefessors experinced people)


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

Well i chose FMH. And trust me it was not an easy decision to make. me and my parents still agonize over it whether it was right. But even though we knew that i would easily be called by SMDC i went to FMH. There were plenty of reasons. First, cz it is really old and well established while Shalamar is relatively new. It is in the heart of the city. I do admit that SMDC is too but stil.... . And it has a really good pediatrics as well as Ob & Gyn departments. Girls mostly specialize in that. So after long and careful thinking i decided to go to FMH. :cool!:

And hey how come you guys have been deliberating over where to go? Doesn't FMH gives 2-3 days in which to deposit the fee?:?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Sarah K said:


> Well i chose FMH. And trust me it was not an easy decision to make. me and my parents still agonize over it whether it was right. But even though we knew that i would easily be called by SMDC i went to FMH. There were plenty of reasons. First, cz it is really old and well established while Shalamar is relatively new. It is in the heart of the city. I do admit that SMDC is too but stil.... . And it has a really good pediatrics as well as Ob & Gyn departments. Girls mostly specialize in that. So after long and careful thinking i decided to go to FMH. :cool!:
> 
> And hey how come you guys have been deliberating over where to go? Doesn't FMH gives 2-3 days in which to deposit the fee?:?


ya...i guess you havent read my lo-o-ng sad story about fmh...

i got a call from fmh long ago..(cant even remeber when) got the call on afriday, interview was on saturday and the last date they gave me for fee submission was tuesday. this was before eid. we told them to please extend our date till after eid because we were waiting fro sheikh zaid's merit list( which proved to be an utter waste of time) to which she agreed and wrote it down... on the very next day after eid holidays my mum and i went to fmh to submit our dues and the extremely rude lady who was incharge of admissions said taht we were too late..

we argued k how come she agreed to the extension etc if she wasnt going to take us in after eid...then she said k she'll put me on their wait list..can you believe the irony?? i was amongst the first people to be called and now i'm in the wait list lol. i'm on the 2nd number on the list and they told me k i have a 99% chance of getting back in as sooon as someone drops out...

but they can't do anything till 26th nov because of pmdc...even though people are refunding their fees from fmh...

and smdc called me a couple of days ago and today i got the letter...

so i can get into both IA...but i don't know what to do...

i think k i'll optt smdc...its bigger and almost as popular as fmh...lets see... and thanks 

- - - Updated - - -



Mekiyusuf said:


> Bkn i am worried you are still puzzled btwn these too:red:


i'm such a dork lol...can't even decide 

but this is a big decision and i want to think it over again and again...what did you decide? and whats your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



guMnam said:


> said ths quite a few times before..
> 
> fmh has a better faculty ...its got experience .. has a better location for many students.
> smdc has a better campus .. hospital is same for both of them standard wise....
> ...


i know my mum says that too....


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Bro , in between these 2 colleges u should choose SMDC. its better than fmh in many ways like shalamar hospital and FAuji foundation hospital are premier health care centres .
secondly SMDC has spacious college campus and fmh dosent own a spacious building.
& The faculty is good at both sides..
but fmh is located in an ideal location. plus fmh has more experience , but shalamar's popularity is increasing every year and so does its merit . and it will increase more in near future. becuase in just 3 years they have made their name and result and are rising linearly 
but choice is yours. i have given u my opinion .
good luck


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

museeb.abbas said:


> Bro , in between these 2 colleges u should choose SMDC. its better than fmh in many ways like shalamar hospital and FAuji foundation hospital are premier health care centres .
> secondly SMDC has spacious college campus and fmh dosent own a spacious building.
> & The faculty is good at both sides..
> but fmh is located in an ideal location. plus fmh has more experience , but shalamar's popularity is increasing every year and so does its merit . and it will increase more in near future. becuase in just 3 years they have made their name and result and are rising linearly
> ...



what do you plan on choosing? and i like smdc alot...the only issue is k its very far away from my house and i don't like being so dooor from home..but i guess thats a minor issue


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

Where are YOU going?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Sarah K said:


> Where are YOU going?


who?


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

i left both of these and chose LMDC


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

rockstar said:


> i left both of these and chose LMDC


i didnt apply to lmdc.


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol STORY OF MY LIFE  thts wht i did ! I left fmh,smdc,shifa,akhtar saeed ! And deposited me fee in LMDC and currently enjoying in ENGLAND !! ROCKSTAR LET ME KNW when the classes gonna start of LMDC


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Lol STORY OF MY LIFE  thts wht i did ! I left fmh,smdc,shifa,akhtar saeed ! And deposited me fee in LMDC and currently enjoying in ENGLAND !! ROCKSTAR LET ME KNW when the classes gonna start of LMDC


Whats your agregate ?


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

My aggregate is 79.97%! An i was on 108 number in shifa merit List


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

.........


----------

